# Anyone had a problem w/Alldaychemist?



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I know several on the Homesteading Today/Countryside Families have recommended Alldaychemist in the past. I tried to order from them but their online purchase is down, there was a printed suggestion to call them at their 866 number. I think I remember reading on ADC site they were available 24/7. I called their 866 number and it went straight to voicemail.
I pulled them up on Facebook and their page had 4 posts from people who hadn't gotten their ordrs. Anyone order from them recently? Anyone heard anything about problems they might be having??


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I was not able to get an order through. Got tired of messing around with their payment system. tried three times and then gave up.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I haven't tried to place an order lately, but I've never had a problem in the past.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Only problem I had was getting dozens of spam e-mails for prescription drugs every week after I placed an order from them.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I ordered from them two months ago and it went smoothly. Their web site seems to be up OK now on my browser. I do note a new warning link on the page, though, that says in part:


> Members are also reminded not to access our site through hyperlinks embedded in e-mails or suspicious pop-up windows. Instead, they should access the site by typing the website address at the address bar of the browser, or by bookmarking the genuine website (AllDayChemist - Prescription drugs, Generic medicines, online Indian Pharmacy) and using that for access. In case of any doubts, please feel free to mail us at [email protected].


Maybe try typing that address into your browser then bookmarking it if clicking on the hypertext there still doesn't seem to work?

Hm. I will add, though, that there's been a time or two in the past several years when they've had to redo their credit card processing. I've actually mailed them personal checks several times with no problem at all, just an extra week or two to process but as I recall, a $5 discount for not using plastic. I did just step through the first stages of the order process on their site but that doesn't address just what happens when you get to the card number entry screen.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

A few months ago I started getting phone calls from someone with an Indian voice, claiming to be ADC and wanting to know if I wanted to re-order. I told them no, that I'd use the website if I wanted to reorder and please don't call again. They continued to call, and finally I used some unladylike language to demand that they stop. I saw on ADC website that the callers are frauds trying to get credit card numbers. But I was more worried that they had access to my name and number from the ADC website. One of the callers knew the name of a med I ordered. :badmood:


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

The last time I ordered from them, I back in June their credit card system was down one day, but the next day it went through quite easily. I've never had any other problems with them. And this last time the order can SUPER quick. It was just about a week. When the time before it was almost 3 wks.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I rec'd my order about 5 days ago, it came about 2 weeks after I ordered it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I guess I just have bad luck. The only time I tried to order from them last year, I didn't hear anything and couldn't get a phone or email response for about six weeks, and then they told me I needed a signed prescription, even though the medicine was listed on their site. I told them to just cancel my order, and I had to fight them for another six weeks to get my money back, over $300! I haven't tried again, though I sure wish I could find a place to get some things. :shrug:


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, as I said, I haven't ordered from them for two months when all went smoothly. I don't dismiss reports of difficulties with a smaller overseas outfit, though, so did a bit more looking around their site. In the "Contact" section there was a business address listed of "Elyston Enterprises Limited" in Nicosia, Cyprus. THAT I've never seen before connected with ADC. They mailed packets with a Shakti Nagar (Delhi, India) return address associated with Cooper Pharmaceuticals, with that as the business address for mailed checks to be sent to, also. Cooper is a pretty substantial wholesaling and subcontracting company, here's their web site that I have had no reason not to believe accurate: Pharmaceutical Company Online, Generic Pharmaceuticals Manufacturers

Some years back when I was starting up ordering from ADC, I did some Google-snooping following links and references and names around and came up with this view of what was going on with them: Cooper Pharma was established by an Indian couple decades ago, struggled for a while with them having a couple of sons, at least. They started gaining some traction during the 80s and 90s when several Indian generic companies, Cipla, Ranbaxy, Sun among them, broke the western pharmacy monopoly and outrageous on-patent prices for anti-HIV antivirals making the early treatments like AZT cocktails closer to affordable to the third world at maybe $2000 a year cost rather than $20,000 in the US and Europe, by reverse engineering the production and changing it slightly to, under Indian law of the time, processes resulting in the same medicine but ones not covered by western patents and royalty structure. Many of the ADC "generics" look to come from Cipla and Ranbaxy in particular, which are huge, quality companies and have my admiration for having broken the AIDS-med stranglehold by western outfits in the 90s.

Anyway, what I decided was the "most likely" scenario due to names and addresses and such that came up in searches was that one of the young-adult sons of the Cooper founders came to the US (likely) for schooling and set up the AllDayChemist system, probably running out of an address adjacent to that of Cooper before it expanded; both were in the Shakti Nagar district of Delhi, anyway. I'd guess the fellow hired several folks to run the inventory acquisition and order filling from Delhi and worked the phones and email and web presence at least some personally, at least early-on. Having parents owning and likely being a partner also in a growing medical manufacturing company must have made it easy for the son to buy a wide list of non-controlled (other than by simple prescription) medicines at wholesale rates and set up Indian licenses for retail sales locally and export. Looking at the prices, too, it's clear to me that he decided to operate *mostly* (but maybe not in all cases) on simple percent markups over whatever his Indian costs of medicines were, maybe 50%, maybe 70%, maybe doubling, but seldom anything outrageous.

Looking at prices for identical items from almost all other online med sources, including Canadian, it appears to me that *their* business models have been to charge roughly what a decent US private insurance *co-pay* would be for the patient, sometimes quite high for on-patent monthly prescriptions. ADC was doing "percent markup" with others following more "what the market will bear." I would think the ADC fellow did very well indeed financially if he kept things small and low-overhead outsourced style, but may have been expected to, and/or wanted to, assume an owner-management role in the really serious company, Cooper. My guess is that sometime in the last year, he sold ownership of the ADC operation to someone at least based in Cyprus, who may now be trying to oversee the Delhi physical buying and selling and shipping "real" branch. Or maybe the Cyprus address is like a Cayman Islands corporate shell with the real owner who-knows-where in the world. Could even be the same founding brother for that matter, just playing liability and tax games and distancing himself from day-to-day.

OK, now I'm officially a tad nervous myself that another refill by me in a couple months might not go smoothly. Never a good thing if an outfit that's been functioning pretty well has an ownership or management change... fired employees might have lifted or sold email and phone number lists, and such.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Well, I left my phone number on the voicemail and did get a call back. I gave them the credit card info and then got nervous whether it was a scammer. The number that called me was a little diiferent, not much, from the one listed on the website. I called aADC and left another request for callback on the voicemail. This time they called back within an hour and the operator assured me that the number I gave them as calling me was indeed an ADC phone #.
Dryheat that was some impressive research on your part.
I feel at times the pharmaceutical companies here in the US are only in it for the money. The price differences between my meds at a major drugstore chain and the ADC website is enough feed a family for 2 weeks.


----------



## doodles (Sep 27, 2002)

does anyone know of another site to buy things?


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

> The price differences between my meds at a major drugstore chain and the ADC website is enough feed a family for 2 weeks.


That's no joke. I even had good luck asking them via email if they could offer a couple of things they didn't have listed. One was opthalmic Voltaren eyedrops (diclofenac sodium .1% solution) that I needed for controlling tear duct inflammation ongoing for several years. Prescribed initially by an opthalmic surgeon, my co-pay from major insurance was $40 for a 5 ml vial for one month. The CostCo online listings (a very good price research resource I've found, most places like Walgreens won't show prices) for non-insured cost was $80. A week or two after I inquired, *poof* the equivalent was on the ADC website for 80c a vial. EIGHTY CENTS, 1/50 of cost with insurance, 1/100 if without coverage. Probably that's an item you'd not need for an extended time since chronic use has a risk of corneal erosion or some such, but it seemed fine while I was prescribed it. Also, I had several infections associated with said tear duct/ sinus chronic problems requiring once even IV ER infusion of rocephin antibiotic and a couple times shots in my butt at my MD's office. Those were like $55 or so cost of 1 gram of the rocephin; a neighbor also about the same time had an older dog that he commented he saved from pneumonia with the same dose (it was a huge Russian wolfhound) but grumbled the med cost was $50 to him also. Well, that fit my definition of a useful and maybe life-saving prep for man and beast both to have so again I asked ADC if they could supply it. They did, it's still listed by them, cost $4 in a totally professional sealed vial with 10 ml of sterile water for injection included.

With service (and savings) like that, they have a lot of goodwill from me, but as I've indicated, things can change if a small outfit expands and/or changes ownership.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Update time. Our packaGE arrived 10/11 and our postoffice didn't give it to us. We only got ONE package notification and they gave us a shipment of yellow pages for that. When I tracked the shipment number from the email found out it had been sitting in the post office for 2 weeks. GFB picked it up 2 days later. He didn't seem to think the post office would send it back, but I have very clear memories of the p.o. sending back boxes my adult children didn't pick up in a certain time span. Won't be home for a few days yet, will be interesting to verify if they keep my b/p down and my asthma controlled. Also eager to get the tobradex...still discharging after 3 rounds of antibiotics, salt water washes, and the latest treatment is kitty opthalmic antibiotics and raw milk/teabag poultices.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm glad you got your package! I always have to sign for mine but I'm home during the day so it's not a problem. Look on the website for whatever asthma and BP meds control your issues. I have used ADC for asthma meds for probably 4 years, and my mother orders my step-father's BP meds from them. 1/4 of the US price even factoring in the shipping. I usually compile a list and place a large order since the $25 shipping is for any size order.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Hold the phone here!!!! I could get my ds anti seizure meds online without a prescript for much cheaper? Am I reading this correct or has my eyes gone nuts and I'm not readin anything correct anymore. I can't tell to tired!


----------



## shaycool (Sep 1, 2004)

I've had good luck with this company:

4CornersPharmacy


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

myheaven said:


> Hold the phone here!!!! I could get my ds anti seizure meds online without a prescript for much cheaper? Am I reading this correct or has my eyes gone nuts and I'm not readin anything correct anymore. I can't tell to tired!


Good reviews and lots of happy shoppers on here for Allday.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Check their website- www.Alldaychemist.comThey have the american brand names on a dropdown list and what comes up is the generic Indian equivalent. Read prices carefully. Some prices are for 10 pills, some for 30 and some for 100. Ideally you have a prescription, just so your local medical practitioner has agreed that you do indeed need this drug at this doseage. They don't handle controlled substances, or even antidepressants, which I use as a pain med, but at least that is reasonable cost here in US.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've ordered without problems for years. Even though I have prescriptions for most the meds, they end up cheaper than even generics since I don't have prescription coverage. It is also a good place to get antibiotics to have on hand for emergencies.


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

I was at their web site yesterday and they're not taking credit cards....Has anyone placed an order paying with the E-Check method? Did everything go OK? No weird things happen with your checking account?

Also, I'm trying to order some thyroid med for a friend, Levothyroxine .15mg. I can not find it... does anyone take this med and know what the Indian equivalent is?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Levothyroxine = Synthroid to look under that name.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Synthroid 150 mcg. This is what I take. You can get 100 for 7.00. I am going to purchase a couple years worth next month. Can't live without it!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I have always had good luck with ADC. I'm waiting for an order to arrive any day now.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I ordered from them a week or so back, some 4-5 months since our last one, didn't have any glitch with using a credit card. Haven't gotten a tracking number yet but it's always taken a week+ for that to be sent.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I do not know if it was the extended rainy season with high mold counts or missing some allergy shots or what, but I have been having a little worse time breathing since switching to the Indian meds. No actual asthma attacks, and the alternative is not American meds, since I can't afford them- health insurance went away months ago, which was why I missed some shots when the allergy serum ran out. I finally realized I had to have them, and talked to the doctor's billing staff, and they are giving me a 20% discount and letting me pay in installments. The allergy doc was quite insistent last summer that I needed to stay on these meds, which I had tried to wean myself off of, because of the expense. As I said, it is probably coincidental that I switched to the Indian drugs when my breathing worsened during the hiatus in allergy shots and because of the high mold counts from the extended rainy season.

My last BP was 140/85, which is normal for me. The BP drugs are working. 
I have picked up some phytosterols at the health food store, since i'm allergic to statins (red rice yeast is a statin also) and I won't be able to afford the WelChol.

Planning to reorder from Alldaychemist in probably 2 weeks time. That gives me a month to overlap the last meds from the autumn order.
DryHeat thank you for your comments and information.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if ADC sells prednisone?


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

In the bomb shelter at TB2K, there was a discussion about someone having trouble getting their order done at AllDay. It sounded like, or at least their opinion, the banks are not processing CC or debit charges for places like AllDay. You may have to call AllDay if you are having problems and get some suggestions from them, Also one person bought an INTERNATIONAL prepaid card to use for her orders. 

Anyway if you are a member at TB2K, there is a discussion about it in BS.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

mythreesons said:


> Does anyone know if ADC sells prednisone?


Do you have the generic or brand name of the med you want? Their list doesn't show "prednisone". They have dexamethazone, which is a prednisone used in asthma:

https://www.alldaychemist.com/supplier.php?id_supplier=128


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Grandmotherbear said:


> I do not know if it was the extended rainy season with high mold counts or missing some allergy shots or what, but I have been having a little worse time breathing since switching to the Indian meds. No actual asthma attacks, and the alternative is not American meds, since I can't afford them- health insurance went away months ago, which was why I missed some shots when the allergy serum ran out. I finally realized I had to have them, and talked to the doctor's billing staff, and they are giving me a 20% discount and letting me pay in installments. The allergy doc was quite insistent last summer that I needed to stay on these meds, which I had tried to wean myself off of, because of the expense. As I said, it is probably coincidental that I switched to the Indian drugs when my breathing worsened during the hiatus in allergy shots and because of the high mold counts from the extended rainy season.
> 
> My last BP was 140/85, which is normal for me. The BP drugs are working.
> I have picked up some phytosterols at the health food store, since i'm allergic to statins (red rice yeast is a statin also) and I won't be able to afford the WelChol.
> ...



The asthma meds that I order from ADC for my dd are Australian in origin. They ship through India, but they are not from India.


----------



## totalmindandbod (Aug 11, 2014)

I always order without a prescription at http://www.safestonlinepharmacy.com they have been very professional. I hope this helps you.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Everything on this thread was from nearly two years ago. How'd you even find it to make it your first post?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

DryHeat said:


> Everything on this thread was from nearly two years ago. How'd you even find it to make it your first post?


It comes up with a Google search.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

refreshing for new readers.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Grandmotherbear said:


> refreshing for new readers.


Why on earth would you do that? The information about processing credit cards is completely out of date. Much better to start a new thread and give out correct updated information.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's the Zombie Thread That Will Not Die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just tried them this year. Seems to be working good. 

(and posting to help this thread "just not die"  )


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Dry Heat wrote an excellent piece on ADC's background history. I felt that it would be interesting to people who are worried lest an "internet pharmacy" give them fake medicines, is all.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, since this thread has been brought back up I'll add an update. I do continue to order occasionally from ADC but did some more searching late last year when I was prescribed a new med that I'll have to take continuously and that would have quickly pushed me into the infamous Medicare "doughnut hole" position. ADC has it available but only in a smaller pill size that would have required me to take a daily handful of 12 of them instead of the desired 4. I took a shot with "GlobalCare RX," Canadian based: https://www.globalcarerx.com/ . They had the desired pill size and at maybe 40% lower price than with ADC. Their policy is to match any price quotes you can document, which ADC won't do. On this initial order, they contacted my local Walgreens where I'd had to start out with the initial prescription and did an official transfer of it to them in Canada. They are absolutely insistent on that part of it, prescriptions required, you can mail them a written script, or they'll contact a physician's office for it to be faxed to them, or refilled. I've dealt with them by snail mail, going with sending a check for the total, mailing address carefully spelled out to me by their telephone operator... the toll-free number has worked fine. Several meds I've gotten from them now have come in (two drop shipped from India, similar sources and packaging as from ADC, one from Canadian manufacturer) plastered with documentation labels. They take some credit cards but not MC or Visa, so I've gone with mailing a check which has worked fine.


----------

